# Cooles, sehr einfaches BrowserGame



## Maeyae (18. Juli 2008)

Einfach nur Namen eintragen, den Einführungskampf machen und dann auf den Arenabutton die ersten 6 Matches bestreiten. Erfahrungspunkte gibts fürs Kämpfen. Skills und Waffen bekommt man durch den LVUP zufällig soweit ich es verstanden hab.
Ist zwar ne franzäsische Seite, aber man muss des französischen wirklich nicht mächtig sein um ein wenig Spass zu haben.

VIel Spass.

Maeyae La Brute


----------

